# Could It Happen ? :)



## Maidrite (Nov 14, 2005)

I was wondering if they would change this Forum to "THE MAIDRITE ZONE", instead of "JOKES and Games" Ok Ok I just thought there might be a SHOT !!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 14, 2005)

*No,no Maidrite, if they are going to change it at all it would be called Wasabi's World.*


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 15, 2005)

How about "Wasabi & Maidrite's Playground" !


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

hey you two, get your own thread!!!!!

this is "bucky's barrel of belly laughs" thread!!!!


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

The dancing is great and the facial features are too. You are both very artistic.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

>


 
Hey Guys, now after all these years, the 3rd blues brother *Jimbo "Maidrite" Blues* uncovers himself!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

uncovers himself doesn't sound good (does barbara know?). 
"comes out" wouldn't work either (barbara, again?)
how about "reveals his identity".


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> uncovers himself doesn't sound good (does barbara know?).
> "comes out" wouldn't work either (barbara, again?)
> how about "reveals his identity".


 
good point, bucky!!  (you are still in that Red Cross Hunks mode, aren't you...)


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

young man, there's a place you can go. 
i said, young man, when you're short on your dough. 
you can stay there, and I'm sure you will find 
many ways
to
have
a 
good time.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 15, 2005)

There you go again bucky!! 
Making me laugh.  It's a habit that I hope
you continue!


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 15, 2005)

I am about to spit my lunch out laughing the second day in a row!  Hilarious!


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 16, 2005)

I just love all this where do I sign up ? Oh I guess I have  !   I just Love it and You noticed the Blues in me ah !


----------

